# strange stuff



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

under the 'visit our sponsors block on the bottom of the right column i see what looks to be the link info as black characters on a charcoal gray background. I was able to copy/paste it to here:

admeld_publisher = 434;admeld_site = 'burstdirecttier1';admeld_size = '160x600';admeld_placement = 'ad21754a';admeld_house_url = 'http://www.burstnet.com/cgi-bin/ads/ad21754a.cgi/V=2.3S/SZ=160X600A/BRC=41012/NPB/ST=0QrE0iBR112H1DMN3CLMvS2_3S02va02va/RETURN-CODE/JS/';admeld_house_type = 'js';admeld_house_price = '0.50';admeld_no_iframe = 1;


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like an ad is poorly designed.


----------



## darjr (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't see it. What browser are you using?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

Mozzila Firefox


----------



## darjr (Mar 27, 2011)

What dice4hire said. Are you getting it constantly?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2011)

it will show up about once per week or so. Seen it for the last month.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 30, 2011)

darjr: here is another
page:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/3446088-post.html

what it says: (it appears to be written in color 000000 )

[sblock]
function pr_swfver(){ var osf,osfd,i,axo=1,v=0,nv=navigator; if(nv.plugins&&nv.mimeTypes.length){osf=nv.plugins["Shockwave Flash"];if(osf&&osf.description){osfd=osf.description;v=parseInt(osfd.substring(osfd.indexOf(".")-2))}} else{try{for(i=5;axo!=null;i++){axo=new ActiveXObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash."+i);v=i}}catch(e){}} return v; } var pr_d=new Date();pr_d=pr_d.getDay()+"|"+pr_d.getHours()+":"+pr_d.getMinutes()+"|"+-pr_d.getTimezoneOffset()/60; var pr_postal=""; var pr_data="Hobby"; var pr_redir="http://b3.mookie1.com/RealMedia[/sblock]


----------



## jonesy (Mar 30, 2011)

Since Google adds are mostly localized (assuming it's a Google add), it wouldn't show up for everyone. It doesn't for me, not even in the source code.

And Scott, DaR and darjr are two different users.


----------



## darjr (Mar 30, 2011)

mookie1.com is an advertising firm. Looks like a broken add.

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] could probably let the add network know about it.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 31, 2011)

jonesy said:


> *snip*
> And Scott, DaR and darjr are two different users.




I know, it was a  half awake posting that I did.


----------

